# Audi TT mk2 (TT-RS styling) 600ps



## michaelTT (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello,

After selling my Audi TT-RS 2.5T 2010y. I've bought a Solar Orange Audi TT 2008y with 3.2 VR6 engine,
I upgraded the car style with Audi TT-RS bumpers and upgraded the power to 520ps and 575nm in Compsport Company.
Also I've added a Nitrous setup for a short period of time - used on the 1/4 races.

In this year I'm upgrading the power in my Audi TT R32 Turbo with bigger turbo and some low-compressing stuff and it will works fine! But the nitro setup will be dissmounted as well! 

Actually the automatic gear is a DQ250

OLD:
(Soon I will update it) CHEERS!!!

Power: 517ps, 575nm
The sample 3.2Turbo graphs: http://www.compsport.pl/images/compspor ... stage3.jpg
517ps + Nitro 50ps/100nm

Movies:











0-100 , 3.1 on nitro
0-200 , 9.3 on nitro
0-300 , no data

1/4 mile - 10.76s
Full 1/4 mile specs : http://www.dragtimes.com/2011-Audi-TT-Specs-24667.html

Photos:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you have to be admired for the purity of your ambition in making a V6 that powerful. It also shows the fundamental strength of the engine. I bet it sounds fantastic too!


----------



## michaelTT (Jun 25, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I think you have to be admired for the purity of your ambition in making a V6 that powerful. It also shows the fundamental strength of the engine. I bet it sounds fantastic too!


Thanks! Soon I will update the subject. Car should be ready in 15th day of this month.
The setup is safe for engine, transmission, gear etc. (my previous package was a fail-safe)
The engine without strenghten and forged pistons can take 520ps.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow well done, looks like a big project. Would be interesting to know what the build spend has been so far. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I like everything about it apart from the TTRS badges. It doesn't have a Ttrs engine so why put Ttrs badges on it. You should be proud you have a high powered V6 I think that's more impressive. Maybe some V6 TT badges would be better?


----------



## michaelTT (Jun 25, 2010)

TT-R bagdes is a good weapon for Porsche Turbo (500ps), and Porsche Turbos S drivers (530ps), GTR 485ps... most of them don't even bother if they see TT without any badges or symbols. When porsche driver will notice "RS" badge on TT he instantly wants to take a little race with it


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> I like everything about it apart from the TTRS badges. It doesn't have a Ttrs engine so why put Ttrs badges on it. You should be proud you have a high powered V6 I think that's more impressive. Maybe some V6 TT badges would be better?


+1


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

michaelTT said:


> TT-R bagdes is a good weapon for Porsche Turbo (500ps), and Porsche Turbos S drivers (530ps), GTR 485ps... most of them don't even bother if they see TT without any badges or symbols. When porsche driver will notice "RS" badge on TT he instantly wants to take a little race with it


+2


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

By the way you need to top up your screen wash


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sure the porker drivers would still want to give a V6 a run for its money and in the process be even more shocked lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some very good numbers there and I would be interested to see how the DQ500 conversion goes as I'm currently running the DQ250 on my setup and it hasn't broke yet.

Maybe we should create a V6 Turbo Community section to keep these exclusive builds in one place.
Steve


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Great looking car. Don't like someone who puts a badge on a car which isn't such car. Like SuperRS said, be proud of the tuned V6. It will even be funnier if you piss off a Porsche with a non-RS badge 

Why did you sold your RS to buy the V6 instead?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

personally im more shocked super rs has actually been nice to someone in a thread about a V6....maybe our bi polar mod IKON really does have a something on him


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

This v6 isn't slow and has been modified well. Apart from the Ttrs badges.

Ikon keeps deleting my honest truths too :evil:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Far from adding any credibility to the car, the TTRS badge ends up making a well modded car look chavvy. Sorry,but it just spoils the whole car and is putting it in the same league as all the cooking variety beemers you see knocking about with M3 badges which fool no-one. The car doesn't need the badge - it can stand on it's own feet.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool - what is and where did you get the the HUD that's projecting onto the windscreen?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

? What HUD?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Smoothie said:


> Cool - what is and where did you get the the HUD that's projecting onto the windscreen?


+1


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like an android or iPhone app froma phone.
Steve


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> ? What HUD?


Head up display [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## michaelTT (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, sorry for delay.

Ok here some answers.



Joerek said:


> Great looking car. Don't like someone who puts a badge on a car which isn't such car. Like SuperRS said, be proud of the tuned V6. It will even be funnier if you piss off a Porsche with a non-RS badge
> 
> Why did you sold your RS to buy the V6 instead?


Audi TT-RS 2.5T is a great car there is no denying.. I love 2.5T sound and the torque from the bottom of the RPM 
But... the V6 3.2 have greater potential. Curently no one from tunners doesn't provide more than 500+ power. Second thing, fuel injections for 2.5T are not available to get 500+power on v5. I've heard many rumors about manufacturing more efficient fuel injectors but still I haven't seen any proof.

Also.. you can achieve ultra fast car without spending large amount of money.. and the car will be still for daily use and fail-safe.



igotone said:


> Far from adding any credibility to the car, the TTRS badge ends up making a well modded car look chavvy. Sorry,but it just spoils the whole car and is putting it in the same league as all the cooking variety beemers you see knocking about with M3 badges which fool no-one. The car doesn't need the badge - it can stand on it's own feet.


The badges will be removed after finishing next setup and car will have only TT.



Smoothie said:


> Cool - what is and where did you get the the HUD that's projecting onto the windscreen?


I've bought it on USA Ebay for 110 bucks+ship cost. If you interested in buying it I can find you a link to the auction


----------



## michaelTT (Jun 25, 2010)

ps.: I forgot about adding the data without using Nitro shot:

0-100 3.6s (not so good as DQ500 420ps S-tronic TTRS)
0-200 11.6s
1/4 mile 11.45 - 11.6 s
(so you can see - S-Tronic DQ500 in new TT-RS doing all the work, the launch control with supporting turbo on start is a cool stuff) 



V6RUL said:


> Some very good numbers there and I would be interested to see how the DQ500 conversion goes as I'm currently running the DQ250 on my setup and it hasn't broke yet.
> 
> Maybe we should create a V6 Turbo Community section to keep these exclusive builds in one place.
> Steve


Nice MK1 you have there!!! The DQ250 is very durable on 500+ horsepower and 600nm should hold out 40.000-50.000km rough ride using reductions/kickdown etc. I have another DQ250 in TT, the last one holded (45.000km)

Actually DQ250 can take 610-650 horse power and 700nm but it must be reprogrammed by experienced tuner and you must chnage the clutches to 7-clutch DSG setup. In Poland we have the best 3.2 VR6 tuner http://www.compsport.pl/  They are making all modyfications in my car! (without adding RS badges  on a car)


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Some very good numbers there and I would be interested to see how the DQ500 conversion goes as I'm currently running the DQ250 on my setup and it hasn't broke yet.
> 
> Maybe we should create a V6 Turbo Community section to keep these exclusive builds in one place.
> Steve


Yes please, so many questions I need to ask and also search for!

Cracking car Michael.

S


----------



## michaelTT (Jun 25, 2010)

Seansy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Some very good numbers there and I would be interested to see how the DQ500 conversion goes as I'm currently running the DQ250 on my setup and it hasn't broke yet.
> ...


Hi, I can answer for all questions depending on 3.2 VR6 subject but I'm not so experienced and most of the work have been made by Compsport.pl so the honor of talking about it I should leave this tuning company 

I can tell you.. i'm only an end-user


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you Michael!

S


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

have you got any pics of the hud and link to it. Loving the build so far - great job.


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi AGAIN!

Finally I've received my Audi TTR car with the new stage 4 Compsport.

Here's some info:

0-100km/h 3.1s
0-200km/h 9.1s
100-200km/h 6.0s
1/4mile 10.7s

Power: *603ps* Torque: *660nm*

This is full street stage for daily usage!
Turbo : GTX
S-tronic : DQ250 (programmed and hardened)














Check out the video.
More movies about this car on my canal!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What a fantastic car you have. A real credit to you.
As others have also suggested, please ditch the RS badges. It deserves more credit than that. 
Top work all the same 8)


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Orange coloured "animal" of a car. Beast.

Nicest TT on the forum IMO. Well done. The TTRS badge is slightly offensive though, perhaps remove that and call it something else. Everyone that looks at it will know how purposeful it is badge or otherwise. 8)

Should imagine it sounds like a missile on boost......


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

well done, lovely car and very good figures


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

*Thanks a lot for many good words!!*!    
I'm thinking about dismantling the RS badges in next year also I'm planning to buy TT-RS spoiler, TT-RS skirts.

Here some actual photos:































































































































http://www.klubtt.pl/showthread.php?t=12805


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

What intercooler have you fitted,it looks pretty small ?
The times look very similar to the APR stage III cars.
I'll have to make a few more videos of mine,but I expect 0-200 km/h will also be around 9 secs


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Lovely car. Like what you have done


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I posted on this thread yesterday but my post got deleted somehow?!?

Hats off to this build mate - it's awesome. A lot of comments on the badges you stuck on, which I feel given the engineering involved here is just nit picking.

Anyway just wanted to know if you are running standalone engine management?


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> What intercooler have you fitted,it looks pretty small ?
> The times look very similar to the APR stage III cars.
> I'll have to make a few more videos of mine,but I expect 0-200 km/h will also be around 9 secs


Actually I've made some Race Logic logs.

0-100kmh in 3.0 - 3.1s
0-200kmh in 6.0s
1/4 mile in 10.7s (worst time on wet road 11.08)

In next year I'm going to visit Germany and go for some 1/4 cup/tournaments so we can meet.
The intercooler is custom manufactured by MG Motorsport it can take 800ps.


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

Matt B said:


> I posted on this thread yesterday but my post got deleted somehow?!?
> 
> Hats off to this build mate - it's awesome. A lot of comments on the badges you stuck on, which I feel given the engineering involved here is just nit picking.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to know if you are running standalone engine management?


Nope. The ECU is stock CompSport haven't changed the computer. But the turbo have an additional standalone computer.


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> What intercooler have you fitted,it looks pretty small ?
> The times look very similar to the APR stage III cars.
> I'll have to make a few more videos of mine,but I expect 0-200 km/h will also be around 9 secs


Can you tell me something more about your setup? You have APR III right? 600 - 660ps?
On the begining of the 2014 the power will be inreased to 650-660ps in my TT. Also I'm watching APR Corp. movements and also I'm considering buying TT-RS again but this time with S-tronic DQ500 and upgrade it to 600-660ps. But I need more informations about 0-200kmh 1/4 mile times in TT-RS DQ500 with APR600 stage. Anyone have it on this forum?


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

Awesome car. I'm always looking for turbo setups for my vr6 but they are so pricey....


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

8JVR6 said:


> Awesome car. I'm always looking for turbo setups for my vr6 but they are so pricey....


Go to POLAND we have lover prices


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

FULL LIST OF MODYFICATIONS:

COMPSPORT.PL MODYFICATIONS:

STREET STAGE 4 (for daily using and for race using)

GTX37 TURBO + STANDALONE (on 3200 RPM You have full power)
NEW FUEL PUMP + NEW FUEL INTAKE SYSTEM
MG MOTORSPORT EXHAUST
7 DISK-CLUTCH FOR DQ250
BIGGER INTERCOOLER
CERAMIC-IRON EXHAUST MANIFOLD

MY MODYFICATIONS:
ULTRALLEGERA OZ WHEELS 19' 9J
FIBERGLASS SEATS
MAGNETIC RIDE OEM + FARHWERKE SPRING (HARDENER and 20mm LOVERING)
AUDI RS3 BREAKES - in next year 'im considering to buy Alcon Brakes.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi, your clutch setup, you say 7 discs, do you mean 7 outer and 6 inner = 13 disc
OEM is 9 discs on the DQ250
i have 11 discs on my DQ250

Pity Compsport website is in Polish language.
Steve


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Hi, your clutch setup, you say 7 discs, do you mean 7 outer and 6 inner = 13 disc
> OEM is 9 discs on the DQ250
> i have 11 discs on my DQ250
> 
> ...


I can translate it for you if you'd like.
I can't explain you I only know that 7-disk clutch have been changed. (OEM have 6)

Please call to Patryk Sciezka:

telephone:
+ 48 696 030 910


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I am talking to Compsport by e-mail, cheers.
This is the clutch I have fitted with the additional seals..
http://www.sspperformance.com/vw-audi-0 ... ckage.html
I need software to make it hold.
Steve


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

Respect!! What an awesome car.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

softendo said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > What intercooler have you fitted,it looks pretty small ?
> ...


I guess you mean 100-200 in 6.0s


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

softendo said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > What intercooler have you fitted,it looks pretty small ?
> ...


Mine is the only APR stage III stronic about at the moment,so we are still in the early stages of testing power and mapping for going through the DQ500.
We had a test day,a few weeks ago,but spent most of the day doing photo shoots,afterwards Jonny Cockers car was the only one that they had time to get Vbox times for.
I don't know my exact power levels at the moment,or times,but depending conditions I expect them to pretty much the same as yours and JC's
My car is pretty heavy though,especially with me driving


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> softendo said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


The APRIII have great potential. I'm still waiting for the final form of the package.
One of the best thing in the TT-RS is the gear - is DQ500.
I have an old gear - DQ250, if I want to improve my 0-100km/h (0-62mph) time from 3.0 - 3.1s to 2.8s (2.8s on dry conditions) the Compsport must find out the way how to improve Launch Control. My launch control do not support start using the turbo boost.

In DQ500 you have stock Launch Control with turbo boost.

Also Compsport planning to improve the power of my stage from 603 ps to 650-660ps and 700nm in next year.

Best!
MichaelTT


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My launch control on the DQ250 is set up for sport mode to change through the gears at individually set rpms for each gear.
Steve


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> My launch control on the DQ250 is set up for sport mode to change through the gears at individually set rpms for each gear.
> Steve


Yes my gear have it too. But the Turbo won't run on Launch Control until the car will move.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's not good to rev the DSG too high but 5000rpm should be high enough to generate some good boost.
Mine is set to 4000rpm and gets me to atmospheric.
Steve


----------



## softendo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello all!

Long time I heven't seen you guys! 
I'd like to introduce my fanpage of my Orange TT beauty powered by Stage 4 with 600+ horsepower.
My fanpage is dedicated only for my car, so it won't bother you with any advertisements and other sh*tty stuff.

Only pure informations about modyfications of R32 Turbo:

https://www.facebook.com/audiTTR32

Cheers,
Michal


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

softendo said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Long time I heven't seen you guys!
> I'd like to introduce my fanpage of my Orange TT beauty powered by Stage 4 with 600+ horsepower.
> ...


PM'd you chap.


----------

